# Central NC Spring Meet April 30th/May 1st



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Spring is around the corner and the temperatures lately certainly show it! 

April is pretty packed with other meets around the area and with Easter, but the last weekend of April/First weekend of May looks like the best date for us. We are continuing with the 2 day event for the weekend of April 30th/May 1st at the same location in High Point, NC.

*Address:* 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC. If you need directions, Google maps is your friend. 

*Time*: Saturday - 9:30am - 5:30pm is when we have the shelter reserved
Sunday - 10am - 5:30pm no shelter reservation for this day

A few of us are probably going to gather for church Sunday morning so we wont arrive until after noon, but feel free to come earlier that day.

*Food*: Your on your own for lunch. Some drinks will be provided, but if you have a cooler please bring some. No alcohol since its a public park.

*Stuff to bring:* 

Yourself
A friend
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Camera
Drinks and/or cooler (no alcohol)
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism

Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards on either day we usually go out for dinner.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again in a couple months!

If your able to make it then add your name to the list and what days you will be there:

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yup. ill be there 

i hope i can finish my install! :uhoh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Drake for getting this up!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to check the work schedule but I should be able to make it. 

Is this date pretty much set in stone?


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Webster(ragnaroksq) Saturday and possibly Sunday if Dave Edwards and Ramos come down ;D


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Salami said:


> I have to check the work schedule but I should be able to make it.
> 
> Is this date pretty much set in stone?


It would be great to see you again. Yes- the date is set in stone. Learning from others, set the date, and most will schedule around it if they really want to make it - of course, there are many things scheduled that are more important......maybe your wedding day....that would be hard to ask the bride to be to change the date because of the nc spring g2g....




ragnaroksq said:


> Webster(ragnaroksq) Saturday and possibly Sunday if Dave Edwards and Ramos come down ;D


That would be awesome Webster if you could make it - I didn't get to hear your car last time we were at Dave's, and it is always a good time to hear you heckling D & R - especially about D's music preference.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking forward to this one. Count me in. 
Drake, you forgot to mention that this is a pg-13 event due to the exhibitionists who seem to always show up at the waterfront. 
Better warn the Vanilla Gorilla not to wear a rainbow shirt, I'm sure he wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong idea again.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> That would be awesome Webster if you could make it - I didn't get to hear your car last time we were at Dave's, and it is always a good time to hear you heckling D & R - especially about D's music preference.


The Audi is retired. I will be there with a new ride and new install. Dave said some good things about your car. Can't wait to hear it. As for his music selection, it sucks lol. I will bring some good stuff to demo


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You know I'm in.

Notloudenuf (Kendal)


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Update attendance list. Can you guys update with the days your coming as well? Thanks. 

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun 
3. Andy (req) Day(s)?
4. (Salami) Day(s)?
5. Webster(ragnaroksq) Sat & maybe Sun
6. John (minibox) Day(s)?
7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Day(s)?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm down for Sunday, got a car show with my Mopar club in Concord on that Saturday.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Update attendance list. Can you guys update with the days you're coming as well? Thanks.
> 
> 7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Day(s)?


Saturday for sure. Sunday maybe


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday, maybe Sunday too.


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun 
3. Andy (req) Day(s)?
4. (Salami) Day(s)?
5. Webster(ragnaroksq) Sat & maybe Sun
6. John (minibox) Sat maybe Sun
7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Sat maybe Sun
8. Chithead (Daniel) Sunday 
9. Paul (singleuse) Sat, maybe Sun

I'll be there!


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun 
3. Andy (req) Day(s)?
4. (Salami) Day(s)?
5. Webster(ragnaroksq) Sat & maybe Sun
6. John (minibox) Sat maybe Sun
7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Sat maybe Sun
8. Chithead (Daniel) Sunday 
9. Paul (singleuse) Sat, maybe Sun
10. Chris (chtaylor71) Sat no Sun

Im in...I will have audio this time around...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

by the way, i will most likely have a friend (jones) with me in his mazda 3 hatch. im not sure if we are going to be in for one, or both days. ill get back and let ya know drake.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun 
3. Andy (req) Day(s)?
4. (Salami) Day(s)?
5. Webster(ragnaroksq) Sat & maybe Sun
6. John (minibox) Sat maybe Sun
7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Sat maybe Sun
8. Chithead (Daniel) Sunday 
9. Paul (singleuse) Sat, maybe Sun
10. Chris (chtaylor71) Sat no Sun
11. John (Jholmes) Sat OR Sun (I've got a 3 year old, cut me some slack...)

I'll be there. Hopefully I'll have my system installed. Trying to book this Friday for time with my friend Shaun at his shop (919Motoring).

If I can't get a hold of a Bit-Ten before the meet, I'll be rocking the ML165's passive but bi-amped. 

Hopefully you guys will also get to see and appreciate all my OEM+/Euro Mods.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds great! Looking forward to it!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun 
3. Andy (req) Day(s)?
4. (Salami) Day(s)?
5. Webster(ragnaroksq) Sat & maybe Sun
6. John (minibox) Sat maybe Sun
7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Sat maybe Sun
8. Chithead (Daniel) Sunday 
9. Paul (singleuse) Sat, maybe Sun
10. Chris (chtaylor71) Sat no Sun
11. John (Jholmes) Sat OR Sun (I've got a 3 year old, cut me some slack...)
12. Adam (ameuba10) 

i think i could make saturday but i doubt sunday. i have alooooot to do before then. deadener, and alpine imprint are on their way...oh and JHolmes, shaun is a great guy. he definitly knows his stuff. he had to have forgotten important info like birthdays and ss#'s in order to make room for all that audio info in his head.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ameuba10 said:


> i think i could make saturday but i doubt sunday. i have alooooot to do before then. deadener, and alpine imprint are on their way.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Shelter is now officially reserved for Saturday, 30 April, from 11:00 to 7:00, and I was assured there will be power. Now we just need good weather and for all of you to show up! Looking forward to it fellas.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Can I change mine to Saturday the 30th? I am able to make it that day now instead of Sunday.

Thanks!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool beans. i gotta get these car stereos worked on! the weather keeps getting real cold!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You are going to be at the Blacksburg Meet right? Right around the corner!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

are you guys gonna have a OBX meet last full week of may?  haha


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I pm'd my buddy near the East Coast of NC about heading over there while you are vacationing. I'm going to try to hook up with you for sure!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I pm'd my buddy near the East Coast of NC about heading over there while you are vacationing. I'm going to try to hook up with you for sure!


I'd be up for a trip to the OBX the last week of May too.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Sadly I am working both days that weekend  I would love to come out and see you all again so I will see if anyone would be willing to switch a weekend with me, but as of now I can't make it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> I'd be up for a trip to the OBX the last week of May too.


*That would be awesome John to convoy out there to see Bing. I think he would like hearing / seeing the M5!*




bose301s said:


> Sadly I am working both days that weekend  I would love to come out and see you all again so I will see if anyone would be willing to switch a weekend with me, but as of now I can't make it.


I hope this works out for you Richard - missed you at the Raleigh meet - should be better weather in April....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have been working diligantly on my install to prepair for this meet!!! hopefully i can finish *eek*


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i booked a 2BR cottage, so if anyone wanna make the drive out, they are welcome to chill for a night in the other BR free of charge


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> i booked a 2BR cottage, so if anyone wanna make the drive out, they are welcome to chill for a night in the other BR free of charge


What town are you staying in?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

what? i think i missed something. what is the BR?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> what? i think i missed something. what is the BR?


'Missed it by that much.....' 

We are already putting together a little 'mini meet' in May - a few of us are crashing in on Bing during his vacation - his respite from all things Car Audio 

He is being extremely gracious with an offer for a spare room to crash for travel weary car audio fanatics (weirdos) that would drive 5+ hours for a couple hours of listening......


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gotta check with the boss of course first lol but i dont think i can spend THAT much time car audio related, so if you do plan to come out, plan to come out to the obx to chill first hand, audio meet second  FYI, shes has almost zero interest in car audio lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That's what I told Kendal - If this happens, just a couple of us riding out to the Banks to hang with Bing (and the boss ). If we take a walk around the car, and listen to a couple tracks - bonus. Since my wife is 'tolerating' this obsession, I would probably do an up and back. 

Anyway, we will move that to PM as we get closer to see if a couple guys can do that, and if Bing and his wife are still amenable to the idea. 

In case you guys haven't seen the other meet info - hopefully there is a meet that will occur in Blacksburg VA on Sunday, 3 April. Should be very good with some extremely experienced guys involved. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/94188-blacksburg-va-sq-meet-greet.html


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wondering, since I will have to switch a day with someone, what would be the better day to come, Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a good question - both days will be good - there will likely be more folks there on Saturday. 

If it were me, I would want to come on Sunday for the simple fact that I would want to hear David Edwards' Camry, but there will be good cars to hear on both days and great people to talk with both days.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> That is a good question - both days will be good - there will likely be more folks there on Saturday.
> 
> If it were me, I would want to come on Sunday for the simple fact that I would want to hear David Edwards' Camry, but there will be good cars to hear on both days and great people to talk with both days.


I would love to be there both days, but I just don't have that option really. I will see if anyone is even willing to swap a day to begin with.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

FYI: I just loaded all 6 Focal discs in apple lossless to a SD card, if anyone has that capability...


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> That is a good question - both days will be good - there will likely be more folks there on Saturday.
> 
> If it were me, I would want to come on Sunday for the simple fact that I would want to hear David Edwards' Camry, but there will be good cars to hear on both days and great people to talk with both days.


Bah! Come on Saturday to see my car! J/k


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! Now that is a man who is confident and proud of his accomplishment!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i just finished downloading the focal stuff the other day. ill prolly burn them as *wav files on audio discs and see if i can encode them to MP3's on my zune as well - i never am very successful with stereo encoding, for some reason it never seems to work right keeping the left and right channels intact.

im going to bring my laptop as well, i have some music - I DONT HAVE ITUNES - on a hard drive. if anyone wants to bring music or something im happy to share 

and ill be happy to take as well!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, got my new, $45 Soundstorm 4 channel installed to find out I had a blown tweeter  Looks like I may be getting the FR88EX's installed sooner than planned. We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol. i did some fiberglassing today, only gonna have the passenger side speaker installed LOL - just kidding. i have to work on doing the driver side as soon as i get the passenger side installed. im gonna get some of that duct putty or whatever and some BB's and mass load the crap out of this pod


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to see I am not the only one scrambling to get an install finished by next month. Got the head unit in today. Still waiting on RCAs and speaker wire. But at least we can start on placement and fabrication!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

chithead said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one scrambling to get an install finished by next month.



Hah!!! I have haven't even started. I guess I can leave it as is but I have a bunch of stuff I REALLY want to get done before. Don't want to leave things as they were last time. 

And I have a engine rebuild planned. 

****, I need a lot more time!!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

chithead said:


> *Glad to see I am not the only one scrambling to get an install finished by next month. *


We have a lot of people making changes and I am one of them as well. Not anywhere near where I want to be at the moment. I had planned to do a great deal of work last week since it was spring break for school, I even took two days off from work but with my luck I should have known I would get sick  I got next to nothing done the past week and weekend, but oh well. Maybe I can catch up during Easter break.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I HOPE to have something installed this time. And maybe an interesting trick up my sleeve


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im about to head back out and cut\glass the driver side speaker base.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Put me down tentatively for this meet. Will be coming up from Charleston, SC...

I'm overdue for a good car audio meet and should have my car available for auditioning assuming all goes well over the next few weeks.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be fantastic Fellippe!

We will be pulling for you to get it done! You picked a good shop to do it, and you have a good plan. I can't wait to get the email / call that 'The Milbert Lives!'


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Expecting to show up in my new ride, with the stock system untouched.

Hoping to show up with it in shambles because I've at least put in a few days of work!


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> That would be fantastic Fellippe!
> 
> We will be pulling for you to get it done! You picked a good shop to do it, and you have a good plan. I can't wait to get the email / call that 'The Milbert Lives!'


Thanks Jason....I'll be sure to call it that....knock on wood we have no problems!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, I should be there April 30th, car may not be 100% or even 50% but we shall see.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Just realized MerleFest is on the 30th - 1st! Might need to put together a commemorative acoustic banjo compilation CD to hand out at the meet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be fantastic!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

i forgot to post in here but me and kendal and jeremy got alot of work done on my car last weekend and Lord knows it needed it. replaced mids with the dayton rs180's, deadened and sealed up the doors, installed the new massive nano amps under the seats, installed alpine imprint, and temporarily aimed the tweeters. i still have to finish up the tweeter pods and do a full tune. but so far, im really liking what i hear. what took me so long to deaden the doors? geez!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really glad to hear that - I wish I could have made it out there to watch and hand tools to whoever needed them. You have had a very fast evolution of systems since our first meet. I look forward to hearing the changes!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks, my main job was to stick the deadener on. i gave kendal an jeremy the harder jobs  but with new evolution of equipment comes for sale threads! zuki 6ch and cdt midbass are going up tonight if i have time for it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

got mine playing music, and there are some serious rattle issues i need to attack


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ameuba10 said:


> i forgot to post in here but me and kendal and jeremy got alot of work done on my car last weekend and Lord knows it needed it. replaced mids with the dayton rs180's, deadened and sealed up the doors, installed the new massive nano amps under the seats, installed alpine imprint, and temporarily aimed the tweeters. i still have to finish up the tweeter pods and do a full tune. but so far, im really liking what i hear. what took me so long to deaden the doors? geez!


You are now the 'Deadener Guy'.  Those doors should be solid enough now for the RS180s to really shine in them.



bertholomey said:


> I'm really glad to hear that - I wish I could have made it out there to watch and hand tools to whoever needed them. You have had a very fast evolution of systems since our first meet. I look forward to hearing the changes!


We would have found something constructive for you to do.  From 10 til 10 on Saturday we didn't have a break longer than 4-5 minutes. AND you missed out on a T-bone steak. :laugh:



ameuba10 said:


> thanks, my main job was to stick the deadener on. i gave kendal an jeremy the harder jobs  but with new evolution of equipment comes for sale threads! zuki 6ch and cdt midbass are going up tonight if i have time for it.


I sure am glad Jeremy showed up. I didn't see any way that NX4 was going under the passenger seat. Thank goodness for professionals. 

He and I left you all the 'easy' stuff Adam. You know like, building tweeter pods, cleaning up all of my poor wiring skills, and tuning it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man sorry I missed it. Be cool to see the progress though since last time.


----------



## Reach (May 12, 2008)

Just found out about this, 'sounds' like a good idea. 

I hope I have my system finished in time to show off as well!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like I have to change my attendance date back to Sunday.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

One more month to go! Updated list, if I missed anyone feel free to edit. There will be at least two goodie boxes available for giveaway. 

1. Jason (bertholomey) Sat & Sun
2. Drake (The Drake) Sat & Sun
3. Andy (req) Day(s)?
4. (Salami) Day(s)?
5. Webster(ragnaroksq) Sat & maybe Sun
6. John (minibox) Sat maybe Sun
7. Kendal (Notloudenuf) Sat maybe Sun
8. Chithead (Daniel) Sunday
9. Paul (singleuse) Sat, maybe Sun
10. Chris (chtaylor71) Sat no Sun
11. John (Jholmes) Sat OR Sun 
12. Adam (ameuba10) 
13. Fellippe (FG79)
14. Richard (bose301s)
15. Sam (saMxp)
16. (Reach)


----------



## bose302s (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want the specifics I will be there for Saturday only, I actually work that weekend but was able to trade Saturday with someone. My system will definitely not be 100% though, lol.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

So unfortunately you'll have to take my name off the list. Just realized I'll be in MD that weekend for a good friends wedding. DOH!


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Remove me as well. Install will not begin until next month  sorry guys


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

BOOOO!


everyone who views this thread withing 8 hours driving distance is legally bound to attend this meet.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> Remove me as well. Install will not begin until next month  sorry guys


Don't worry about whether you have an install or not. Come with a go cart for all we care. 

Maybe someone will give you an idea for your install or something.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

req said:


> BOOOO!
> 
> 
> everyone who views this thread withing 8 hours driving distance is legally bound to attend this meet.


Haha, that would be cool but that park wouldn't have nearly enough space, we have a ton of NC guys here on the forum, but for whatever reason only a small percentage come to the meets regularly. Hoping we can get a larger base of guys/gals to come. Might start an informal "competition" and/or other events during these meets if ther is enough interest


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> Remove me as well. Install will not begin until next month  sorry guys


please! My car will probably be missing panels and likely to have drivers held up with Velcro and I'm definitely going. If, for nothing else, to shop for my next drivers to replace my placeholders.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

YEA GUYS, get there.

you NC guys should harass the locals to get there.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

saMxp said:


> please! My car will probably be missing panels and likely to have drivers held up with Velcro and I'm definitely going. If, for nothing else, to shop for my next drivers to replace my placeholders.


Have fun. My system will be available for demo at the next meet. i'm not looking for other drivers,amps or head units. I feel that I have the best products on the planet in my ride


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

The Drake said:


> Haha, that would be cool but that park wouldn't have nearly enough space, we have a ton of NC guys here on the forum, but for whatever reason only a small percentage come to the meets regularly. Hoping we can get a larger base of guys/gals to come. Might start an informal "competition" and/or other events during these meets if ther is enough interest


A competition would be great. I'm shocked that none of you guys competed in MECA a couple of years ago when they had shows in statesville,nc. Seems like there is a large group of sq guys in north carolina


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> Have fun. My system will be available for demo at the next meet. i'm not looking for other drivers,amps or head units. I feel that I have the best products on the planet in my ride


Just giving you a hard time. I missed the last High Point meet, as well. Hope to see ya next time. 

And a points competition would be fun. I'd do it, no matter where I stood in terms of preparation, just to get the practice and feedback.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry guys can't make this one unfortunately. I will be in Florida watching my daughter's team defend their Cheerleading World Championship at Disney. Good thing they serve beer there


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well im moving back to new york so this will be the last one i can attend. 

so you have to come.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bikerider said:


> Sorry guys can't make this one unfortunately. I will be in Florida watching my daughter's team defend their Cheerleading World Championship at Disney. Good thing they serve beer there


Sorry you cant make it Mike. Have a good time with your daughter, hopefully you can make the fall meet!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

2 weeks to go.

Who's spending the day in the garage getting ready?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Falling way behind! But still can't wait


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I should have a temporary yet fully functional setup for the meet. School has been killing me and i dont have much free time to really get my hands dirty


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Who's spending the day in the garage getting ready?


I am spending most of day today-Tues and Fri-Mon in the garage. Unfortunately my time is being the spent with the motor that is sitting in many pieces on the floor of my garage. Hopefully I put it back together right so the car can make it. 


If things go perfect I may be able to spend time working the stereo.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> A competition would be great. I'm shocked that none of you guys competed in MECA a couple of years ago when they had shows in statesville,nc. Seems like there is a large group of sq guys in north carolina





saMxp said:


> Just giving you a hard time. I missed the last High Point meet, as well. Hope to see ya next time.
> 
> And a points competition would be fun. I'd do it, no matter where I stood in terms of preparation, just to get the practice and feedback.





Hmm, that just makes too much sense. Why not make it a sanctioned MECA or IASCA competition? It would just be a single pointer but it's enough to be official. Probably too late to try for this meet but maybe the one in the fall? Just need to find a willing trained judge... If you guys are serious about wanting to have a NC meet-compete-eat like we just did in VA, I'll see what I can do to help pull the 'compete' part of it together...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ya do that so i can get a point so i can go to finals...


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Hmm, that just makes too much sense. Why not make it a sanctioned MECA or IASCA competition? It would just be a single pointer but it's enough to be official. Probably too late to try for this meet but maybe the one in the fall? Just need to find a willing trained judge... If you guys are serious about wanting to have a NC meet-compete-eat like we just did in VA, I'll see what I can do to help pull the 'compete' part of it together...


Certainly a possibility, as long as it can still be our own thing then I have no problem with it  I want to see these meets getting bigger and bigger where we will have to reserve Both shelters or even move somewhere else, but at the same time I dont want it to be taken over by vendors/shop owners/etc... 

Jason and I really enjoy supporting these meets and we give all the praise to God for giving us the opportunity to do this for you guys. We hope you see our love for Christ and you all in it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

uhm. what?

drake, things got a little weird there at the end... :uhoh:


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

req said:


> uhm. what?
> 
> drake, things got a little weird there at the end... :uhoh:


Sure sounded good to me!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Hmm, that just makes too much sense. Why not make it a sanctioned MECA or IASCA competition? It would just be a single pointer but it's enough to be official. Probably too late to try for this meet but maybe the one in the fall? Just need to find a willing trained judge... If you guys are serious about wanting to have a NC meet-compete-eat like we just did in VA, I'll see what I can do to help pull the 'compete' part of it together...


Well....I have mixed feelings.

Pros: 
1) might be good for guys to get an assessment of where they are and get good feedback as to what could be improved. 
2) might increase the attendance (could be con as well - below)
3) friendly competition could be fun for many

Cons: 
1) if it turned into a situation where every one stands around while the judge goes from one car to another, and no one listens to each others cars (for one reason or another), then I wouldn't be interested at all. I go to these to enjoy music - in mine and others cars - to give and receive feedback - and to enjoy the hobby with other like-minded individuals. If the 'competition' part makes it less 'friendly' or makes it where no one wants to listen to others cars or doesn't want others to listen to their cars, then I'm not interested. 
2) these G2G's have been a good occasion for guys who are just getting into this hobby to come and listen and get feedback - if it just turned into a thing where the mid to top competitors were 'dropping in' to get points and taking whatever 'awards' that are given, that might take away from the inviting atmosphere that we have tried to foster. 

OK - those are my 'opinions' - feel free to discuss - just don't attack. Michael (I think that is right ) asked for our 'opinions', and I gave mine - I am probably in the minority. I just got back from Erin's and had a fantastic time - didn't listen to everyone's car, but I listened to many of various levels - fun time was had by all, and that is what I would like to see continue in NC.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Well....I have mixed feelings.
> 
> Cons:
> 1) if it turned into a situation where every one stands around while the judge goes from one car to another, and no one listens to each others cars (for one reason or another), then I wouldn't be interested at all. I go to these to enjoy music - in mine and others cars - to give and receive feedback - and to enjoy the hobby with other like-minded individuals. If the 'competition' part makes it less 'friendly' or makes it where no one wants to listen to others cars or doesn't want others to listen to their cars, then I'm not interested.
> 2) these G2G's have been a good occasion for guys who are just getting into this hobby to come and listen and get feedback - if it just turned into a thing where the mid to top competitors were 'dropping in' to get points and taking whatever 'awards' that are given, that might take away from the inviting atmosphere that we have tried to foster.


x2

Those are the reasons that dB Drag Racing died. Lot's of people standing around for hours for a 3 second 'burp' and then trailering back home.  No thanks.

I hope people reading this thread who are on the fence, maybe because they don't have a system yet or haven't changed anything since the last meet (Kyles I'm looking at you guys  ) COME ON OUT. Get ideas from others, listen to cars, meet some people, make some new friends. You will have a great time. :bucktooth:


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

"Cons:
1) if it turned into a situation where every one stands around while the judge goes from one car to another, and no one listens to each others cars (for one reason or another), then I wouldn't be interested at all. I go to these to enjoy music - in mine and others cars - to give and receive feedback - and to enjoy the hobby with other like-minded individuals. If the 'competition' part makes it less 'friendly' or makes it where no one wants to listen to others cars or doesn't want others to listen to their cars, then I'm not interested.
2) these G2G's have been a good occasion for guys who are just getting into this hobby to come and listen and get feedback - if it just turned into a thing where the mid to top competitors were 'dropping in' to get points and taking whatever 'awards' that are given, that might take away from the inviting atmosphere that we have tried to foster."

Agreed. It would be a real shame if in an effort get more people out we attracted the "Your car doesn't deserve to be in the same parking lot as mine", competition types (don't even begin to deny they're aren't competitors like that) who just show up for some points to qualify for finals and head home. That's not what these meets have been about in the past and I hope they never become in the future. I'd hate to see what is currently a good, constructive atmosphere bastardized into a "every man for himself" competitive mood.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Well....I have mixed feelings.
> 
> Pros:
> 1) might be good for guys to get an assessment of where they are and get good feedback as to what could be improved.
> ...





minibox said:


> Agreed. It would be a real shame if in an effort get more people out we attracted the "Your car doesn't deserve to be in the same parking lot as mine", competition types (don't even begin to deny they're aren't competitors like that) who just show up for some points to qualify for finals and head home. That's not what these meets have been about in the past and I hope they never become in the future. I'd hate to see what is currently a good, constructive atmosphere bastardized into a "every man for himself" competitive mood.





Notloudenuf said:


> x2
> 
> Those are the reasons that dB Drag Racing died. Lot's of people standing around for hours for a 3 second 'burp' and then trailering back home.  No thanks.



Sorry guys, honestly didnt mean for you guys to open this can of worms yet. I just meant that it was a possibility, dont wanna be closed off to new ideas ya know. But what I meant when I said I want to keep it our own thing is exactly what you guys are talking about, keeping the format and atmosphere the same except just "adding in" a casual competition, now whether that is official or not thats something to discuss, not too concerned with figuring everything out right now. 

Honestly what I would like to do is to start out with an unofficial competition, if someone comes who is an official judge then great, if not then no biggie, either way it wont be official. If that goes well and the people and atmosphere of the meet doesnt change for the worse then we can go from there. The last thing I want is to see people at our meets that just want to feel that their car is "better" than anyone else, I want it to be like it has been where we all help each other out in getting better sound out of what we can afford and our skill level in DIY (installing, tuning, etc...) and limitations. Where most everyone is humble in taking and giving advice. As you guys have mentioned these meets are for everyone no matter where you are at in your car audio journey and my goal is to try and keep it that way.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

req said:


> uhm. what?
> 
> drake, things got a little weird there at the end... :uhoh:


I dont expect everyone to understand, but I would be happy to explain it to you more at the meet if you want


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, guys I'm detecting an underlying theme here that competition guys are snobby buttholes Lol. I'm sure (I hope) you don't really think that's what we are. I've been competing off and on for over 3 years now and I have never met a competitor that fits that bill. Even the guys with the best sounding systems in the country are cool and will let you demo their cars under the right circumstances. Competition is fun because it gives you a point of reference on how your system stacks up againsts others and can give you a sense of pride in all your hard work. I'm getting the sense that maybe a comp is best left out of this GTG so that no one feels anxious or threatened. But honestly that's not how it is at competitions. There's no reason why you can't have a friendly comp and it still be a grassroots type of meet with food and fun. I don't know of any SQ competitors that would disagree. And the end of the day it's all about our love of music and our love of car audio. Nobody makes it far in this hobby (and sport) without help from those that have come before them or that are at a higher "level" than they are. Don't be intimidated by it, embrace it! Go to shows in your area and soak it all in. And if you want to hear a competitors car just ask! They are not going to offer but most times they're thrilled to have someone want to hear their system. At least I am anyway...


By the way, this is what Team DIYMA is all about. If you're interested, holla at me


----------



## bose302s (Mar 25, 2011)

So if anyone is on the fence about this, get off the fence and come, lol. I will be there Saturday, possibly sporting only 1 tweeter and definitely rocking a $45 4 channel amp for my front stage, lol, yet it won't deter me from coming.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

bose302s said:


> So if anyone is on the fence about this, get off the fence and come, lol. I will be there Saturday, possibly sporting only 1 tweeter and definitely rocking a $45 4 channel amp for my front stage, lol, yet it won't deter me from coming.




That's the spirit! I certainly hope to be able to come as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike for 'splainin' things - especially in your pm. We don't think competitors are jerks, it is just the atmosphere that might be fostered in a competitive type of environment. You make good points, and we may try this out in the future - maybe in the fall.

As Drake stated, we enjoy hosting these events - taking care of the cost of the shelter and reaching out to folks to get them to participate. We will hopefully get a good turn out, and listen to some good music on some excellent systems.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Definitely too late to alter the format of this meet to include any organized competition, but maybe in the fall. I think we have a mature group of guys (did I just admit to being old?) that wouldn't succumb to competitive friction.
Gotta say that I do enjoy the relaxed environment, though. And even if there were a handful of vehicles that were involved in a points system, this is not to say that the rest of us couldn't hang out and listen/critique just as we've always done.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well played my friend! Very reasonable.

I tried to entice several guys with great cars from Erin's meet who live in Atlanta to come to ours, but not sure if they will make it. I hope so, great guys with excellent systems.

I certainly hope you are able to make it Mike - I would love to hear your system, and I would want others to get the chance to hear it, and benefit from your feedback on their systems.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Jason I'm going to make every effort to be there...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Thanks Jason I'm going to make every effort to be there...


Looking forward to meeting you. I'll be the guy with the burgundy Mercury Milan.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Thanks Jason I'm going to make every effort to be there...


translation....I'll be there but it will be about 3hours after everyone else and I'll keep everyone waiting and starving just for me


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> translation....I'll be there but it will be about 3hours after everyone else and I'll keep everyone waiting and starving just for me


Ow! Nice Dig!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> translation....I'll be there but it will be about 3hours after everyone else and I'll keep everyone waiting and starving just for me





Ooh sucker punch...ouch!

Alright Mic, I see ya...:whip:

It's called _fashionably late_ (actually my wife finally got tired of my pleading and just eventually gave up)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

OK Fellas.......it is one week out, and I am getting ready. I worked on a track list last night for the meet disc - have a wide variety of genres. I will be making up the discs today. I really hope that the rainy cold weather got done this weekend so it will be nice next weekend. I will hopefully have my pillars re-installed Friday night, get my simple tune back on it, and be ready to rock!

We have the shelter reserved for Saturday, and we will pick up some bottled water and Gatorade. Lunch will be at any of the local establishments (we have kinda started a tradition of going to Carter Brothers BBQ). Dinner will be a group thing at a local restaurant. Please let me know if there is anything else you all may have a question about. I'm clipping in Drake's 1st post as a reminder of the address, etc. I hope to see you all there - bring friends, spouses - the more the merrier. Please take pictures of the participants and the cars, because I always forget to.


Spring is around the corner and the temperatures lately certainly show it! 

April is pretty packed with other meets around the area and with Easter, but the last weekend of April/First weekend of May looks like the best date for us. We are continuing with the 2 day event for the weekend of April 30th/May 1st at the same location in High Point, NC.

Address: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC. If you need directions, Google maps is your friend. 

Time: Saturday - 9:30am - 5:30pm is when we have the shelter reserved
Sunday - 10am - 5:30pm no shelter reservation for this day

A few of us are probably going to gather for church Sunday morning so we wont arrive until after noon, but feel free to come earlier that day.

Food: Your on your own for lunch. Some drinks will be provided, but if you have a cooler please bring some. No alcohol since its a public park.

Stuff to bring:
Yourself
A friend
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Camera
Drinks and/or cooler (no alcohol)
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism

Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards on either day we usually go out for dinner.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok back to Saturday for me, will be afternoon when I get there though. Looking forward to it!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

As of right now weather looks pretty good. Supposed to rain on Wed and Thursday of this week so lets just hope that doesnt get pushed back to Saturday.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

crosses fingers.

saturday looks good for me, possibly sunday - but we will see what the wife says 

nice pun on velozity mic hahah.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

crunch time baby!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

​
looks like exactly 5 hours and 267 miles for me. and the wife might have to work, so i might be riding solo for this one. might have my friend jones come with his mazda3 hatch too. he has a good setup - but he needs to learn some stuff about tuning :uhoh:

LOL not crunch time for me, all my stuff works hahah. im just not finished with the install at all


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Motor is back together but the stereo is still in shambles. Still would to attend. 
Saturday is when I was planning on attending. Just found out about plans the wife has that I cannot miss. 

Sunday is good as long as I can find some one to watch the kids.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason,

My days off were not approved, so unfortunately I won't be able to attend. Still looking forward to hearing your car though. Let me know when you will be in town again.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, that is a shame D - you would have had a good time up here. But......you will have another opportunity in the Fall (we typically do these 2 times a year). 

I got together with Grayson and Ally last night for a listen (Ally says her car is not ready for demo yet - I'll have to wait for another trip to Atlanta ). I think they will certainly be coming up for that meet in the Fall. 

I'll let you know when I'm coming back to Atlanta, and we will try to hook up.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking like great weather for Saturday! Not Going to have a whole lot done on the WRX, but my brother is showing up in his new Mustang, which has one of the best OEM systems I've heard in a long time! 

This message brought by hTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! I have really enjoyed the pictures of Dan's car. We could probably all enjoy the exhaust note as well! I look forward to talking to him again.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, the Jimmy is dead  Stalled on the road last Thursday and the shop called yesterday saying the engine is blown. Don't want to get into the whole mess here but I won't have a system for the meet. I have a new car, a 2010 Ford Focus SES, nice car but stock sound that is horrible, lol. I am debating whther I will come to the meet or spend time at home with my dog, lol. I also could come and bring my dog with me. Also for Kendal, either way I will get you that HU, if I don't come I will ship it to you next week.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Bring the dog! I'm showing up with a stock stereo as well. Especially if it rains the next two days and I get nothing done!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

saMxp said:


> Bring the dog! I'm showing up with a stock stereo as well. Especially if it rains the next two days and I get nothing done!


As of right now thats what I am leaning towards. she's a ~10 month old crazy pug, she woul dhave fun I am sure.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Pugs love Parks!!!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yup. my friend jones and i are going to be there for saturday. the wifes mother is comming in town on friday, so she wont be there. 

maybe i should do something to the GTi for this meet lol. have not touched it since the blacksburg meet.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll most likely be showing up Saturday, albeit with my system undone. 

On the bright side some of you will have some nice cars to listen to, and I'd like to meet some more southern SQ guys now that I live here. 

However if anyone wants to hear the car I'm game. It's a little bright with a little glare, but otherwise not so bad sounding....a lot better than I'd ever expect it to.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this is my car just to let those know who have not seen it 

i currently have a different bumper!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a fantastic pic - looking forward to seeing it and hearing it again!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Well, that is a shame D - you would have had a good time up here. But......you will have another opportunity in the Fall (we typically do these 2 times a year).
> 
> I got together with Grayson and Ally last night for a listen (Ally says her car is not ready for demo yet - I'll have to wait for another trip to Atlanta ). I think they will certainly be coming up for that meet in the Fall.
> 
> I'll let you know when I'm coming back to Atlanta, and we will try to hook up.



We'd really love to come to this one, but money and final exams the next week are making it impossible.

As long as the next one is after August 12, we should be able to make it.

Also, we spent all day yesterday working on our doors and Ally has significantly fewer rattles now, so it should definitely be ready for demo next time. Not sure if I'll be there though.. field training starts in 3 weeks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wish i can be there with you guys and hear these badass cars


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like I'll be washing the cars this afternoon. The x3 will be sold at the end of the month, so I'm thinking she'll have to make a final appearance on Sunday before I take out the components next week. 
Counting down the hours.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, that is some pretty heavy news to drop on us - looking forward to hearing the x3 again and seeing what is on the horizon.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So I will be there tomorrow with the dog and a stock sound system. Will be looking for suggestions and listening to others to see where I want to go with this install.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

We r on our way down right now. Be there in the morning =)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> So I will be there tomorrow with the dog and a stock sound system. Will be looking for suggestions and listening to others to see where I want to go with this install.


Good deal - look forward to seeing this wild pug. You should have plenty of folks to get ideas from.



req said:


> We r on our way down right now. Be there in the morning =)


Be safe! And enjoy beautiful weather for your drive - will see you in the morning.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Is anyone going to have a laptop with XP accessible?


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in for Saturday. My install isn't really presentable and currently reeks of expensive fried resistors, but what the heck, right?

Oh, and I can bring an XP laptop for ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well guess I'm out... had an equipment malfunction today, family member having birthday party, and Mopar club having a car show tomorrow... sunuva.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Well guess I'm out... had an equipment malfunction today, family member having birthday party, and Mopar club having a car show tomorrow... sunuva.


I haven't gotten to the classified ads yet, what's up? :laugh:

Hope to see you soon Daniel.

See everybody tomorrow. I have the miniDSP wired up and the software loaded. Looking forward to trying some stuff with it and testing out on some trained ears.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> I haven't gotten to the classified ads yet, what's up? :laugh:
> 
> Hope to see you soon Daniel.
> 
> See everybody tomorrow. I have the miniDSP wired up and the software loaded. Looking forward to trying some stuff with it and testing out on some trained ears.


Awesome, will be interested to see this, would be nice to sell my DSP6 and get the miniDSP and make $300 in the process, lol.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Also forgot to say, I will bring my laptop with Mic and stuff so we can run TrueRTA if we want.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Phew, just finished the basic install. Almost no sound deadening so it's buzzing and rattling (even more than Subie's normally do!) but the MS8 was really easy to run through. Have a baseline tune to start with in the morning. See you guys in about 7 hours! 

This message brought by hTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

we are in norcal now. got here about 8:45 or so. luckily my friend jones has a friend down here and he and his wife are graciously letting us stay at there place about an hour from the meet location. we might be fashionably late because of the extra drive.

i have a power inverter that we can plug stuff into if we need some electricity 

see you all in the morning.

-andy


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Guy i very sorry I couldn't make it out, I boost a** trying to get my car done, I last week I ordered 8 guage wire for the amps and power and ground distro blocks and a few other same things it never showed up. 

I really want to make it out. Sorry Jason!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, it's going to be a beautiful day! Got my 5 1/2 hours of sleep LOL have a few things left to do and then head over shortly. 

This message brought by hTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep, couldnt ask for better weather today! Tomorrow will be a bit warmer but not bad. I will be heading out here in a little bit. See you guys in a few hours!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

We r showering and out the door in a few. Ended up in bet at like 2am. Turns out I had a duty shift at work (a once a month thing with the navy) and it is at 8am. Too bad I'm not in virginia haha, that's what they get for putting out the schedule the day before. I was able to swap for tomorrow morning. Gonna be a looong weekend. =(

Be there in an hour or two. =)


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a great time today! I want to thank everybody for the kind words about my modest system. Heard some very impressive cars today and especially enjoyed talking with all of you. Special thanks to Drake and Jason for hosting the event. Till next time!
Paul (singleuse)


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello? You all still hanging out? 

I need some updates!!!


See you all tomorrow.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Day 1 of the NC Spring Meet 

Pre-meet activity










BMW Corner




























Tai-Chi


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard's awesome Pug.










She was a little sad later in the day









Lots of distractions



















Dan's fantastic Mustang


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Kendal's HU










Adam's tweets









Adam's Daytons









Andy's HU/Processor









Andy's ID Mid Bass









Andy's Subs









Paul's iPhone 'source'


















Paul's Drivers


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

After Meet Activities!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

For anyone that wasn't able to make it today, feel free to come out tomorrow for more great weather and fantastic sounding cars.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Stay thirsty my friends....


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Who else is coming out for Sunday ? I know Jason, Ryan and I will be there. John probably with the x3 and paul as well. Anyone else?


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

That was definitely a lot of fun, had a good time listening to all the cars and talking with everyone. I wish I could make it back tomorrow but gotta work instead  Hope everyone has a great time tomorrow, post up some pics of tomorrows festivities as well.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Who else is coming out for Sunday ? I know Jason, Ryan and I will be there. John probably with the x3 and paul as well. Anyone else?


I will be there by noon.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason, I really hate that I was not able to make the meet. Have a great time guys. I'm looking forward to more pictures. Ryan, your picture was hilarious!!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I had a great time =)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are some of the pictures I took:

















The place was busy all day









Sleeves car








bose301s car


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I need one of these










Beemer row from left to right








I had to American it up








The Drake's car








Paul's car (don't know his username)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Some other random shots

















Stuff I'm bringing next time:
folding chair
Beach towel(s) or windshield sunshade


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Stuff I'm bringing next time:
> folding chair
> Beach towel(s) or windshield sunshade


Agree with that, the cars get so hot in the sun. I will also be putting on sunscreen next time, got a sunburn yesterday.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I thought I told everyone I had sunburn =) 

And I think I'm going to buy a sheet and some plastic covered magnets to hold it in place lol

I am just glad I had more listening time this go around. Last time I didn't get into many peoples rides for some reason. The weather was awesome, the turn out was good but SOME PEOPLE decided they couldn't make it and never showed up (you all know who you are).

Unfortunatly it will most likely be my last NC meet as I am moving to new york in two weeks. But I may be able to get some people together up there on a regular basis like you guys have been doing =)

There are too many people to thank for coming and having a great time, but things that pop out, jason and drake thanks for hosting and those drinks were a great idea. And thanks for the goosebumps jason, that was cool =). Minibox, thanks for the words about the gti, it really pumped me up. Thanks paul for tagging along with me. 

I hope there were some misconseptions cleared up about horns then =)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a small gathering today - Drake, Ryan, Rich, and I. A positive - everyone got to listen to everyone's car, which doesn't always happen at the meets. 

Quick apology to everyone who listened to mine - it was impossible for me to get a stable soundstage today - something wonky is going on. Before Rich listened today, it was fairly centered and focused - I got in to drive away, and the voice was dead center in front of me (and no, he didn't adjust anything ). So, I must have adjusted levels / TA 10 times in 2 days, and never could get it dialed in to where it was driving back from Erin's. 

Anyway, I took a few additional pictures today:

Drake's Mid / Tweet










The Screen (top)










The Screen (bottom)










The L8's in the kicks (the SLS 8's were not playing)










Rich's sweet engine










Rich's Audison VRx amps (4 cars total today - all running Audison amps )


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Rich's tweets










The sub that might go in the pass footwell 



















My pillars that Ryan re-finished - fantastic job!



















Hertz sub










Audison!










Bimmers and the road dog, Emma










Ryan and Rich










Again, wonderful weather and a great time sharing the hobby with other enthusiasts. I'm already looking forward to a Saturday in October!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> We had a small gathering today - Drake, Ryan, Rich, and I. A positive - everyone got to listen to everyone's car, which doesn't always happen at the meets.
> 
> Quick apology to everyone who listened to mine - it was impossible for me to get a stable soundstage today - something wonky is going on. Before Rich listened today, it was fairly centered and focused - I got in to drive away, and the voice was dead center in front of me (and no, he didn't adjust anything ). So, I must have adjusted levels / TA 10 times in 2 days, and never could get it dialed in to where it was driving back from Erin's.
> 
> ...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> After Meet Activities!


Ive seen that look before and when it was all said and done there was a very confused young lady in Lebanon Tn who wasnt sure what she was supposed to do about her future...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason, the only things I remember are:
cuts at 200-250hz
-2dB @ 40hz
A small bump around 2khz
A couple small cuts at 600 & 800hz
Seems like I did something at 125hz but can't remember if that was yours or Demetrius' car. 

Well, I hope that's right... my tuning memory sucks.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> You come back down to Ga. we need together and fix that.





bikinpunk said:


> Jason, the only things I remember are:
> cuts at 200-250hz
> -2dB @ 40hz
> A small bump around 2khz
> ...


Thanks Fellas - it was crazy - sounded great coming back from Erin's - took the pillars out for Ryan to finish them - had a great 2 way tune for a couple weeks - put the pillars back in - put in the same tune that we had - and the image was all over the place -one guy would get in and it would sound this way, then another - it had moved / shifted - I have no idea. Anyway, I might have time to look into it next weekend.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Switch the midrange drivers from one side to the other.... shouldn't make a difference but I didn't mark them.

also, remove the insulation...?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are awesome- I posted this to acknowledge that my system was no good if anyone felt like they wasted time in my car 

You guys are great providing ideas (and excellent displays of memory recall). 

Erin, if you have a few minutes, and if you are willing, could you move the responses to my post to my install thread? I would give the address, but I have to do this on my phone because I can't get my air card to work in the atl airport. I don't want my problems trashing up the meet thread. Thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looked like a beautiful day and an awesome location, i hope the weather can be just as kind when i head to the obx in three weeks...had a string of crummy luck on my last two vacations as far as weather...


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought your system sounded great Jason, I never noticed any problems with it, although I was giving most systems a shortened listen so that the dog wasn't alone too long ever, lol.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Jason, the only things I remember are:
> cuts at 200-250hz
> -2dB @ 40hz
> A small bump around 2khz
> ...


One of these helps me ALOT! This is in a simple Word format. I left my Excel Spreadsheet at home  This one says 'Mid' since I run the XR3M-LE's. You can format one to read anything you like. BTW: you'll need to click the image twice to open in a larger window then enlarge to see it better 

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW Jason......I feel your pain with the P99. I have windshield reflections that I have to deal with. But mic helped me this past weekend by using an RTA to find the flatline in my system. I'm tuning from there now by tweaking here and there. I had 1....ONE! day to do my install of the Twister amps and XR6.5M's and XR3M-LE's in my truck before hitting the road. I then tuned at 85mph with Flowmasters screaming as I went down the road. Howard (Chefhow) was liking the 'raw' tune of the XR's when we got together this past weekend. Maybe he was just being 'nice' as Mark would put it. But I have a feeling I'll be dialed in by the time the Baltimore meet comes around.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> I thought your system sounded great Jason, I never noticed any problems with it, although I was giving most systems a shortened listen so that the dog wasn't alone too long ever, lol.


Thanks for saying that Richard. It might have been 'right' when you heard it. BTW, the little pug was awesome.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> One of these helps me ALOT! This is in a simple Word format. I left my Excel Spreadsheet at home  This one says 'Mid' since I run the XR3M-LE's. You can format one to read anything you like. BTW: you'll need to click the image twice to open in a larger window then enlarge to see it better
> 
> Chuck


I have one of these in excel going back to when I first bought the Bit One - perfecting the 2 way. I have everything in a notebook from the last few iterations (haven't had time to get it in the excel file yet), but I need to be home to try things out.



stereo_luver said:


> BTW Jason......I feel your pain with the P99. I have windshield reflections that I have to deal with. But mic helped me this past weekend by using an RTA to find the flatline in my system. I'm tuning from there now by tweaking here and there. I had 1....ONE! day to do my install of the Twister amps and XR6.5M's and XR3M-LE's in my truck before hitting the road. I then tuned at 85mph with Flowmasters screaming as I went down the road. Howard (Chefhow) was liking the 'raw' tune of the XR's when we got together this past weekend. Maybe he was just being 'nice' as Mark would put it. But I have a feeling I'll be dialed in by the time the Baltimore meet comes around.
> 
> Chuck


I want it to just be some stupid setting that I am overlooking, but I feel it is something else - I'll get sorted this weekend


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> looked like a beautiful day and an awesome location, i hope the weather can be just as kind when i head to the obx in three weeks...had a string of crummy luck on my last two vacations as far as weather...


I hope you do Bing - it is always a crap shoot when you go to the East Coast - could be fantastic, could be horrible. Our last vactation in Charleston - it was high 70's every day (October Trip) - couldn't ask for better weather. If you have it like we did this weekend (or how Daytona Beach was today), then you will have a great time (weather wise )


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Jason and Drake for hosting the event. Wish I could have made it Saturday do to the there being more cars to check out.


Jason thanks for the CD. Some good tunes to listen to, even my two little girls were digging some of the tunes when I picked them up on the way home. 


Ryan, thanks for the pointers. Gave me some good ideas and info so hopefully I can get my system looking the way I want it to.




Looking forward to the fall and hopefully having my system more dialed in both sonically and aesthetically.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that was able to make it out and for those that couldn't make it I hope all is well and that you can make it out next meet. 

Because of the low turnout on Sunday we are just going to cut out Sunday's and stick with just Saturday's from here on out.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Thanks to everyone that was able to make it out and for those that couldn't make it I hope all is well and that you can make it out next meet.
> 
> Because of the low turnout on Sunday we are just going to cut out Sunday's and stick with just Saturday's from here on out.


I second this motion! Really nervous about this meet being changed to a Sunday because I'd be out for sure, as I've got responsibilities at the church from 8AM to 3PM. I really appreciate you and Jason setting this thing up, though. As it continues to grow, this is really going to start paying off in terms of:
1) Attracting some truly great sounding cars that demonstrate just what is possible in terms of acoustics in the automotive environment
2) Experienced installers and DIYers that can provide excellent feedback/direction and ideas on installs that are in process (are there any finished installs, ever?)
3) The availability of other pairs of ears to listen to your setup and provide feedback and ideas/solutions. It's great to get confirmation of what you feel is right/wrong with the setup, and I always receive insight I might never have stumbled upon, on my own. I myself struggle with putting my own impressions into words. Generally, each setup shines in one particular area and I tend to latch onto that and encourage the car's owner on that success. When a setup struggles in a particular area, I try to tactfully point out the deficiency, but it was tough this time around as most cars I had the opportunity to hear were really quite good.

Can't wait for the fall meet, and hearing the evolution of everyone's progress, possibly hearing more/new cars. A little sad to hear that Ryan will be in FL and this might be his last NC meet, and Req will be up in Syracuse. Hopefully the crew will continue to grow and expand, even with these departures.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very well stayed. Thanks Sam!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who came out and made this another great meet and a big thanks to Jason and Drake who reserved the shelter and kept the meet thread going. To me, these meets are really the best aspect of Diyma. Can't wait for the fall!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was flying to Daytona Monday morning, and I thought I might write a short bit about each of the tracks that were chosen for the demo disc that I handed out. I really like to get some kind of idea as to why someone chose certain tracks, and maybe what that person was using the tracks for in evaluation, so I thought I would do the same. Because of my work schedule, this won’t be extremely detailed though.

1) Keb’Mo’, Perpetual Blues Machine - He has a distinct voice that is pure blues – a bit raspy, but not thin. Very good guitar sound – should seem like you are in the room. You may perceive a bit of a foot stomp. Should have a nice harmonica sound that isn’t harsh.

2) Jennifer Knapp, Peace – Very clean guitar sound – very intimate – should hear the body of the guitar – especially the low pluck (sorry, don’t know which note it is). Again, her voice is very distinct – should be full – not thin at all. Some of her tones can be challenging – depending on drivers, crossovers, etc. 

Turn up the volume
3) Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro – Sound stage track to begin with Left, center, right voice – quality of the male voices and female voice – size of the room – building of the background music to a crescendo – with full orchestra.

4) Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro (act 4) – Quality of voices primarily – size of room – high female voice – plus, just beautiful music – is it just a clinical, technical representation of the music, or is it an emotional connection to the purity of the melody?

Turn down the volume – just a little
5) Nickel Creek: I should have known better – very interesting percussion at beginning – center, left, right – very dynamic entrance with the strings – especially with the stand up bass. Very strong fiddle sound on left that might be ugly – very good female voice though – should be centered in the soundstage. 

6) Alana Davis, I want you – very cool remake of 3rd eye blind track – good bass, percussion and shaker, very smooth jazzy voice – should hear very good acoustic guitar sound.

7) L’orchestre de contrebasses, Les Raisins de la grand-mere – very interesting track because it is a troupe of 6 stand up basses arranged in a semi circle. Two on the right begin, two or three on the left take up the same part – then one picks up the main melody. Watch for the extremely low tone on your driver’s side mid bass. Very dynamic track – does the system maintain it’s composure if this track is really turned up? 

8) John Legend, Refuge – very strange bass sound – he produces the bass drum to come through kind of edgy – very distinct voice that can get ‘bitey’ if the system isn’t very smooth. His voice is edgy, but shouldn’t be too strident. Should be a fun groovin’ track.

9) Laura Satterfield, Crippled Crow – Sweet, sultry voice that is right in the middle of the sound stage (even the higher bits, breaths, lips, etc) – very low bass part – does it stay up front? Some type of ‘rubbing’ sound (not sure what it is) – distinct? Distracting? Or not present? 

Turn up the volume a bit 
10) Terence Trent D’Arby, As Yet Untitled – I really like this solo track – quality of the voice – absolute detail in the capture – size of the room – do you get the feeling of being in an auditorium – just you and this group of singers? Can the system handle the high parts?

11) Tool, Jambi – just an obnoxious heavy rock track – great drums at the beginning (distinct?) and heavy guitar
Or
11) Dispatch, Elias – Fantastic percussion that should walk across the stage – then good balance between percussion and acoustic guitar. 3 male voices that can get very edgy – they are clear and clean, but are they too edgy? Great energy in the acoustic guitar. Again, good emotion track for me – I typically can’t passively listen to this one. 

12) Randy Crawford, Give me the night – good jazzy track with very nice bass and a very good voice – just fun, feel free to turn it up and show off

13) You Don’t Know Me – great acappella track – I love the female voice that is in the center – the background singers shouldn’t be too shouty – lots of energy all the way across the sound stage

14) Brad Paisley – I wish you would stay – Mic says this one has it all – great bass at the beginning to set up the track, then it gets quite with the guitar / piano – then his voice comes in – very distinct – shouldn’t waiver or move at all – shouldn’t be sibilant or too nasally

15) The tokens – Lion sleeps tonight – I just love the lead singers voice – quality of the sound – back ground singers – distinctly placed in the sound stage – percussion in the center and left / right – high female voice – does she make you cringe? Can have a lot of energy when played high, but can get very tough on the ears if the system is not smooth.

16) Sara K, Oh Well – I love the beginning of this track – good guitar on the far left – then cymbal and another guitar picks up with a bit of stand up bass – building until it stops for her voice – should have good energy throughout the track – with very distinct instrument placement

17) Yello, Oh, Yeah – just fun – lots of low bass – in voice – huge midbass sound, very clean – good impact (mid bass speakers should seem to play larger than they are) 

18) Yello, the Race – Again, lots of energy – good low voice – car door slams should have impact, weight – and the cars across the dash is fun.

19) Medicine Man’s Elixir – Tons of Bass! Should predominantly come from the front of the car (hopefully) – lots of highs that shouldn’t be too painful to listen to – I really like the beginning where the entire sound seems to go straight through the windshield, and I like the low synth voice later in the track. 

Anyway – that was the Spring 2011 Meet Disc – John and I were going to get together to collaborate on it, but busy schedules didn’t allow that. Hopefully some of you enjoyed some of the tracks, and your systems got a good work out with the tracks that I chose.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I was flying to Daytona Monday morning, and I thought I might write a short bit about each of the tracks that were chosen for the demo disc that I handed out. I really like to get some kind of idea as to why someone chose certain tracks, and maybe what that person was using the tracks for in evaluation, so I thought I would do the same. Because of my work schedule, this won’t be extremely detailed though.
> 
> 
> 14) Brad Paisley – I wish you would stay – Mic says this one has it all – great bass at the beginning to set up the track, then it gets quite with the guitar / piano – then his voice comes in – very distinct – shouldn’t waiver or move at all – shouldn’t be sibilant or too nasally
> ...



Glad you found a use for some of my tracks.

"I wish youd stay" is my goto track for many things especially bass/subbass. Good indicator of how good the bass is in front or where it emanates from.

Voice is lower midrange. Mandolins add some mids and highs. enough of everything to make it a complete track.

"Whiskey Lullaby" Would be a 2nd track I would use bc it adds Allison Krause which has a very seducing voice.

oh and I completely forgot about the group Nickel Creek--they have some cool tracks. I'll add a track for my next CD for maybe the Baltimore Meet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Glad you found a use for some of my tracks.
> 
> "I wish youd stay" is my goto track for many things especially bass/subbass. Good indicator of how good the bass is in front or where it emanates from.
> 
> ...


Do you mean this Baltimore Meet? 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/97430-baltimore-gtg-5-29-a.html

Any of you that have the opportunity to go up there for this should. There will be some fantastic cars there, and it should be a very good time. I wish I could...my work travel has been killing me, and 3 Car Audio events in April hasn't helped  I know....I should have skipped Erin's  Seriously - this will be a great event!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> I was flying to Daytona Monday morning, and I thought I might write a short bit about each of the tracks that were chosen for the demo disc that I handed out. I really like to get some kind of idea as to why someone chose certain tracks, and maybe what that person was using the tracks for in evaluation, so I thought I would do the same. Because of my work schedule, this won’t be extremely detailed though.
> 
> 1) Keb’Mo’, Perpetual Blues Machine - He has a distinct voice that is pure blues – a bit raspy, but not thin. Very good guitar sound – should seem like you are in the room. You may perceive a bit of a foot stomp. Should have a nice harmonica sound that isn’t harsh.
> 
> ...


Jason,
I'm sure that Dave is pissed at you. I don't see any Dire Straits or Mark Knopfler tracks lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> Jason,
> I'm sure that Dave is pissed at you. I don't see any Dire Straits or Mark Knopfler tracks lol


I know, there are just too many to choose from, that I couldn't make up my mind


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well i listened to the whole cd on the drive home. ill have to go back over it again with this cheat sheet 


thanks again j!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> oh and I completely forgot about the group Nickel Creek--they have some cool tracks. I'll add a track for my next CD for maybe the Baltimore Meet.


That was definitely my favorite track on the disc! Another great work out from Nickel Creek is "Scotch and Chocolate". 

Loved L’orchestre de contrebasses, too. Can't stop listening to it. You become so very aware of where they are all positioned, except for when the one starts sawing away down low on the left side and my door panel vibrates!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

"Cannibals" and the On The Night version of "Romeo and Juliet" have quickly become my go to Mark Knopfler demo tracks....



PS--Webster...I know you secretly love MK LOL


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I love Romeo and Juliet and anything from Mark Knopfler really.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> "Cannibals" and the On The Night version of "Romeo and Juliet" have quickly become my go to Mark Knopfler demo tracks....
> 
> 
> 
> PS--Webster...I know you secretly love MK LOL




I'm so glad you pointed out the sound of the National Resonator on that R&J track. Fantastic little detail that really makes me enjoy that track even more. It's cool to listen to how it sounds on all of the versions of that song I have


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> ...I should have skipped Erin's !


It was really hard to sit down and reply to this with the knife buried in my back.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was anticipating his retort......of course I explained to him that your meet was a lot more than just suthrn' fellas eatin' pizza


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no, actually, I think that about sums it up. LOL.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> no, actually, I think that about sums it up. LOL.


Well played!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I was anticipating his retort......of course I explained to him that your meet was a lot more than just suthrn' fellas eatin' pizza


I told ya you shoulda just skipped Erin's meet so you could come to Baltimore. ...but nooooo you had to go hang out w a bunch of ******** eating pizza.....

( the above statement was a joke) of course I have no idea what everyone had to eat...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Point of fact that needs to be stipulated.....Lyndsey and Ally were there as well, so not all males, and not all ********......the ladies added some class to the affair.......


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> 11) Dispatch, Elias – Fantastic percussion that should walk across the stage – then good balance between percussion and acoustic guitar. 3 male voices that can get very edgy – they are clear and clean, but are they too edgy? Great energy in the acoustic guitar. Again, good emotion track for me – I typically can’t passively listen to this one.


This track is WHOA! 3 BIG voices on the stage and drums that you can't get enough of.

Thanks for the write up Jason.
If you are an NC person that has been on the fence about coming to these meets DON'T BE! They are loads of fun and very informative.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> "Cannibals" and the On The Night version of "Romeo and Juliet" have quickly become my go to Mark Knopfler demo tracks....
> 
> 
> 
> PS--Webster...I know you secretly love MK LOL


dude,wtf? don't get me started on this piece of poop. 

by the way edwards, you coming out to play this year?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> This track is WHOA! 3 BIG voices on the stage and drums that you can't get enough of.
> 
> Thanks for the write up Jason.
> If you are an NC person that has been on the fence about coming to these meets DON'T BE! They are loads of fun and very informative.


I really wish I had listened to that track in your car, that would have been awesome. The balance, width, and depth of your soundstage would have done that track justice.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

which one of you guys had those Volkswagen gti doors to sell me for 75 bones?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone? I need the panels lol.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like one of those practical jokes that Paul was telling me about.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol not funny. 


but srsly, there was the guy with the kicker setup with the reddish hair and the goatee. i think he said (but i may be confusing him with somone else, there were a few people at this meet) that he used to have two vw's and might have some spare door panels.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahhh, that was me. Sorry dude, I completely forgot about it when I got home so I'll try to remember to get some pics to you soon.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

No more heads up emails bout meets? Our busy time of year so not on here much. I musta got kicked to the curb for missing the last one


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

J-man! Are you making it to the next one? I will do my very best to. Should have a nice surprise installed in the truck that you might enjoy.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> No more heads up emails bout meets? Our busy time of year so not on here much. I musta got kicked to the curb for missing the last one


That was entirely my fault J-man. I have been so busy with everything that I totally blew it with sending you a pm. You would have had a good time - great weather and great cars. Let's get together in the next couple weeks for lunch and I'll at least give you the disc.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Daniel! Hope to make the next one. I will look forward to hraring the new set up 


No worries J  Trust me, I understand about being busy! Holler anytime but I will be going to FL week after next. Figured out only way to get some time off was to go on vacation  Not sure how long ago my # changed (old age) but it is 252-235-7557 . Hope every one is well!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be Daytona Beach the of Memorial Day (Tues - Thurs). What part will you be in?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be in Orlando, my home away from home. Heading down the sunday before memorial day and staying thru at least friday all depends on how much fun and or trouble I am having divided by # of dollars left on reserve  You will have to holler I will spend some time at my cousins place in Deland right outside Daytona


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude, that is hilarious - Deland is where my site is. I'll give you a call as we get closer to that time.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool

It really iz a big ol small world


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL...I'll be in Tampa then, may be able to make a one stereo GTG in Orlando.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Heck yeah! A NC meet in Orlando!! Drake...Daniel...everyone else...can you say ROADTRIP??? 

Everyone have a great Memorial Day


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be up for it, but someone else is paying for gas!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

ha ha I hear ya man! 

No money for gas but I gots some choice hotel points I can burn for free hotel rooms


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well everytime I open my big mouth someone has to go and contradict me... I plan on making an appearance at the next meet, but doubt I'll have anything impressive installed. Wife dropped some pretty big news on me... looks like the truck will have to be traded on something with four doors...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Well everytime I open my big mouth someone has to go and contradict me... I plan on making an appearance at the next meet, but doubt I'll have anything impressive installed. Wife dropped some pretty big news on me... looks like the truck will have to be traded on something with four doors...


Chithead Jr. on the way?????  :surprised:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on the news!

I came across what appears to be a great spot for a meet on the pier at St. Petersburg. Didn't take it seriously enough to inquire how they are allocated, but covered spots......


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Chithead Jr. on the way?????  :surprised:


We'll find out for sure Thursday.

A Lil Chit... man just the thought of it. Whoa.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Was at the enterprise rental place in kill devil hills to swap to a new car...looked down at the coffee table with the magazines and what do I see? A MECA flier for an outer banks comp for June...lol small world!


----------

